# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Los planes hidrológicos del Gobierno no se ajustan a la normativa europea, no respetan la DMA

## NoRegistrado

> La Comisión Europea (CE) le ha dado un toque de atención en público al Gobierno español por las irregularidades que, a su juicio, cuajan la nueva planificación hidrológica. El proyecto  no cumple con varias de las exigencias de la Directiva Marco de Agua (DMA). Jorge Rodríguez, técnico de Medio Ambiente de la CE, se encargó de calificar, al menos, de "chocantes" algunas de las decisiones gubernamentales en unas jornadas sobre planificación hidrológica celebradas a finales de junio en el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente. 
> 
> Los planes hidrológicos recientemente aprobados incluyen un gran número de nuevas infraestructuras, principalmente presas, que no cumplen el principio de no deterioro de la DMA y que no están debidamente justificadas, expuso Jorge Rodríguez, ante un auditorio en el que se encontraban representantes de cada una de las demarcaciones hidrográficas del país así como altos cargos del Ministerio.
> 
> El pasado mes de julio, el Gobierno finalizó la nueva planificación hidrológica. La estrategia general sobre ríos, aguas y riberas de España. El documento está compuesto por 25 planes de cuenca y debería haber estado listo en 2009. Habremos culminado, en dos años y medio, el trabajo que debió haberse realizado en los ocho anteriores, expuso la nueva ministra, Isabel García Tejerina, en ese mismo foro.
> 
> Desde Bruselas contestan que están evaluando los planes y esperan publicar los resultados, ya de manera oficial, en los próximos meses, cuando serán discutidos con España con el objetivo de mejorar la implementación de la directiva en los segundos planes hidrológicos. Aun así, lo expuesto de manera pública por Rodríguez deja al descubierto algunas deficiencias, entre las que destaca el peso que el Ejecutivo da a las presas, embalses y canales. Una estratgia basada en el cemento que perpetúa políticas pasadas. Los nuevos planes de cuenca recuperan el espíritu del Plan Hidrológico Nacional de 2001, apostando por la construcción de grandes infraestructuras para vender y mover agua.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/Agua...292220970.html

Los unos, por no atreverse a aprobar unos planes que tenían en borrador pero que se iban a utilizar electoralmente en sui contra.
Y los otros ahora, por haber puesto los ríos al servicio de los especuladores y expoliadores.
 Menuda pada tenemos.

Lo que está claro es que los Planes no cumplen la DMA, no tienen en cuenta la recuperación de los costes y condenan a nuestras arterias acuáticas al colesterol y a la muerte.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (18-ago-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Y a los políticos se la suda que no cumplan la DMA. Total, no son ellos los que pagan las multas.

Así, los planes seguirán sin existir o existirán con las deficiencias que ya conocemos.

Y Europa a multar y España a pagar y ellos a su poltrona de Endesa.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Y a los políticos se la **** que no cumplan la DMA. Total, no son ellos los que pagan las multas.
> 
> Así, los planes seguirán sin existir o existirán con las deficiencias que ya conocemos.
> 
> Y Europa a multar y España a pagar y ellos a su poltrona de Endesa.


 A los políticos no les importa porque a la población no le importa. Si la población se moviera esto no ocurriría ni tampoco lo de Endesa y las puertas giratorias.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

